
‘The bioeconomy will revitalize the Midwest’ - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/bioeconomy-will-revitalize-midwest-with-microbial-manufacturing/
======
jdhn
As someone who lives in the Midwest, I'm inevitably skeptical whenever I hear
bold claims like this. Recent history has shown that people are willing to
move out of the Midwest in the search for better jobs, and even if some in
demand jobs pop up in the Midwest, people from growing regions don't always
want to move to the Midwest for those jobs.

